
Ask HN: Quantum Entanglement as Seeded Function - _bxg1
Disclaimer: I&#x27;m an armchair physicist. I have no background, I just like reading articles.<p>I was reading an article about quantum mechanics today and was thinking about the particularly &quot;spooky&quot; properties. And I had an interesting idea for a way of looking at entanglement.<p>A seedable random-number function generates a stream of seemingly random numbers based off of an initial input seed. Even though the numbers are &quot;random&quot; the same seed will always produce the same sequence of numbers.<p>Entangled quantum particles, to my understanding, are entangled by putting them into the same initial state at the same time. Then, no matter how far apart they are, when the two are observed their possibility spaces collapse to the same (seemingly random) state.<p>What if the set of quantum possibilities which we think of as random is actually an extremely chaotic, deterministic function, determined only by initial state (not otherwise affected by the outside world). So entanglement is just giving two particles the same &quot;seed&quot;.<p>Does any one know if there&#x27;s anything clearly flawed with this idea, and&#x2F;or has this been thought of before?
======
gus_massa
The technical term for the seed is "local hidden variable". It's a "local
hidden variable" because in your model the particle can have a copy of it, so
it doesn't have to communicate with a central authority that has all the
"global hidden variables" just before collapsing.

The problem is that in some experiments, your model or any model where that is
based in local hidden values gives the wrong result.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell%27s_theorem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell%27s_theorem)

This has been measure experimentally, and the results agree with QM and
disagree with the local hidden variables predictions.

[Note in the historical part of the article that Einstein liked local hidden
variables, so you are not alone.]

